# Forenbersicht > Wetterlinks >  >  Kachelmann-Wetter

## maddin

Hab noch einen. Kommt man ber kachelmanwetter.de hin...

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de...etz/index.html

Einfach auf einen Punkt klicken und dann rechts auf `4-Tage Prognose` dann bekommt ihr `ne ausfhrliche bersicht.

Vom Kielerleuchturm sieht z.B. so aus:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de...st/100440.html

----------


## KIV

Ja, knnte durchaus sein, dass das in den ber 11(!) Jahren seit Thread-Erffnung mal jemand getestet hat ;P

Mal ehrlich Alter, was soll die (wiederholte) Thread-Totengrberei..? Vorbereitung/Tarnung fr nen Spam-Beitrag?

----------

